# Amedeo Teal - Custom #3



## LL Woodworks (Jul 27, 2012)

Custom FP from an Amedeo Teal blank from Exotics, this stuff is a joy to turn.  Polished #6 Bock with Rhodium clip, setup for converter and is post able.

Thanks for looking


----------



## glycerine (Jul 27, 2012)

LOVE that blank!


----------



## lorbay (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice.

Lin.


----------



## John Den (Jul 27, 2012)

It's pens like this that make me want to have a go at kitless.
Thinking about it!!!!
Truly a great pen - love the colour.
Regards,
John


----------



## glycerine (Jul 27, 2012)

John Den said:


> It's pens like this that make me want to have a go at kitless.
> Thinking about it!!!!
> Truly a great pen - love the colour.
> Regards,
> John


 
Do it!  It took me a while, but after seeing all of these beautiful pens that everyone else was making, I finally jumped in as well...


----------



## John Den (Jul 27, 2012)

glycerine said:


> John Den said:
> 
> 
> > It's pens like this that make me want to have a go at kitless.
> ...



I will ---------- See you in about a month---- I think/hope!
Regards,
John


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 27, 2012)

Great looking pen!  Love the material.


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice shape to this pen, Lynn! Beautiful finish. I worked some of the Amedeo blue resin a couple months ago and liked it too. Kind of unusual in that it has no translucency or iridescence, but it has a nice soft, smooth, warm feel, kind of like ebonite.  Good work!


----------



## wizard (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful!! Very pleasing shape! Great job!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 27, 2012)

That is one nice pen and a georgeous blank.

Ray


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Everyone. John you should start custom work, just do your research first. I have never had so much fun making pens. Thank you Doc, I appreciate those words coming from such an artist as yourself.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 28, 2012)

Love that material and wonderful execution!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Seamus - appreciate you looking,


----------



## Dustygoose (Jul 30, 2012)

I like the shape!

Love this blank


----------



## John Den (Jul 30, 2012)

LL Woodworks said:


> Thanks Everyone. John you should start custom work, just do your research first. I have never had so much fun making pens.



Many thanks for your encouragement!

After Glycerine's post I started immediately![FONT=&quot][/FONT]

I've made/machined the 8.3 x 0.75 mm tap for the housing to section which works!!! and the housing/fits screws nicely into the section blank and accepts the refillable ink reservoir. 

As the Tutorial says I've got a pen of sorts already - I just need to jazz it up a bit - shouldn't take too long.

I've almost finished the other 2 special taps including the triple start 12 x 0.75 x 2.25 lead - hopefully this will work as well. 

I'll post up my success,  or otherwise, hopefully soon.

Kindest regards,
John


----------



## John Den (Jul 30, 2012)

*Picteres of the 8.3 Tap I made*

Pictures of the Jig I made to mill the flutes on the 8.3 x 0.75 tap and the completed case hardened and tempered tap itself.

Regards
John


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 30, 2012)

John Den said:


> Pictures of the Jig I made to mill the flutes on the 8.3 x 0.75 tap and the completed case hardened and tempered tap itself.
> 
> Regards
> John



Wow ... you made your own taps? That's very impressive! (If you make extras and offer them for sale, I'd be interested.)


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 30, 2012)

LL Woodworks said:


> Custom FP from an Amedeo Teal blank from Exotics, this stuff is a joy to turn.  Polished #6 Bock with Rhodium clip, setup for converter and is post able.
> 
> Thanks for looking



I love the blank, and you've done wonderful things with it to make a pen that looks superb ... makes me want to reach into the monitor and start writing with it.


----------



## daliclimbs (Aug 3, 2012)

Very Nice! Beautiful blank and turning!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 3, 2012)

Lynn,
Fantastic looking pen.  I love the material, this pen sold me on that stuff.  Great shape to the final product too.


----------

